# SALUT!!



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Jan 2004)

J‘aimerais d‘etre la preimere de faire une poste ici. Je suis Anglais mais je veux dire bonjour aux Quebecois. Ici serait une bonne chance pour moi de practise mon francais sans mon accent anglais.  salut!


----------



## Jungle (21 Jan 2004)

Bruce, félicitations pour tes capacités dans ta langue seconde, et pour faire un effort.


----------



## Gryphon (21 Jan 2004)

Es ce que les accent sont obligitoire? Je parle francais, mais ma ecriture c‘est l‘enfere


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Jan 2004)

Il faut que je demande ma femme comme de faire les accents sur la/le? computor. Elle est une vrai Quebecois et elle sais comme de le faire.


----------



## combat_medic (21 Jan 2004)

é = Alt-0233
è = Alt-0232
ê = Alt-0234
ç = Alt-0231

Pour la reste des accents, appuyer "Start", puis, "run" et dactylographe "charmap." Tous les accents sont lÃƒÂ .


----------



## Pikache (22 Jan 2004)

Ou utilise pour
é=alt+130
ÃƒÂ =alt+133
ç=alt+135 
è=alt+128
ù=alt+151


----------



## LilMissChicky (22 Jan 2004)

awww ALT Key ca marche pas! J‘en arrache royallement avec mes accents. Aurait-il quelqu‘un capable de m‘aider avec mes accents via e-mail? J‘entend le beep toute les fois que j‘essaie. Et les accent vont avant ou apres la lettre au lieu d‘etre dessus.
S.V.P et Merci!


----------



## Jungle (22 Jan 2004)

La meilleure façon, c‘est de changer la langue de votre clavier pour "Français Canada" et ensuite d‘essayer toutes les touches pour trouver les accents. Bonne chance...


----------



## Gunnar (22 Jan 2004)

Quand j‘écris en français, je n‘ai pas de problème avec les accents.  On utilise le touche <<Alt>> en tapant le code ASCII comme expliqué en haut.

A propos de rien, il y a d‘autre personnes qui parlent le français, ÃƒÂ  part des Quebecois.  Il y a aussi des:

Franco-Ontariens
Franco-Manitobains
Fran-Saskois
Franco-Albertains
Les francophones de Nouveau Brunswick

et francophones d‘ailleurs.  C‘est juste que le Quebec fait le plus de bruit, en ignorant l‘histoire et la culture de la reste des Francophones au Canada.

(avec des accents quand posté, on va voir s‘ils restent)


----------



## Gryphon (22 Jan 2004)

quand j‘ecrit en francais, la plus part, je change ma clavier en francais, et bam! c‘est tous!


----------



## muskrat89 (22 Jan 2004)

> Franco-Ontariens
> Franco-Manitobains
> Fran-Saskois
> Franco-Albertains
> Les francophones de Nouveau Brunswick


My French pals in NB set me straight that their were actually 2 "types" (?) of French - the Acadiens, of course, and the Brayons (sp?) in the Northwest - Edmunston, Grand Falls, etc. My apologies for not typing in French.. it‘s been a long, long time, since I‘ve had to use it.

Pero, si ellos quieren, puedo escribar en espanol


----------



## meni0n (23 Jan 2004)

N‘oubliez pas des franco-newfies.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Jan 2004)

I thought this was a form about SLUTs...

you Francais are tricky.

Au Revoir mes amis.


----------



## Pikache (23 Jan 2004)

*Infanteer*, surely you may need a smattering of French if you ever want to visit the red light district Montrèal.


----------



## Spr.Earl (3 Feb 2004)

Bienvenue,Mon Ami.
For give my French as that‘s about all I remember from Ecole.
But understood most of what was written above.
Amazing what a few wobbly pop‘s can do   

As for N.B. yes there are two Dilect‘s,one is the old French,from Brittany,and the other is from Quebec. 

Again,Welcome.


----------



## slans (6 Feb 2004)

Ahhh

Bon de voir que le monde se forece a parler la belle langue de chez moi...le Fraccais Quebecois.

Bon qui est fracais pour de vrais!


----------



## Jungle (6 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Infanteer:
> [qb] I thought this was a form about SLUTs...
> 
> you Francais are tricky.
> ...


Ha ha ha... Infanteer, just a little correction: we are not "Français", we are "Canadien-Français". Believe me, there is a BIG difference...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Feb 2004)

Jungle, Actullement ma femme est venu du Quebec et elle s‘appel "Francais". Elle s‘appel les autres les " #$%&*@# francais de france"   :skull:


----------



## KeV (6 Feb 2004)

Moi je suis Québecois. Je vie 2 heure de la ville de Québec. J‘ai fait mon primaire et secondaire 1 et 2 en anglais sa veut dire que mon anglais est meilleur que mon français. Je parle parfetment et je suis capable de lire correctement mais j‘ai juste un peut de misere a écrire. 

J‘aime bien le français mais je prefere l‘anglais plus. Je vais aller en Ontario pour aller dans les Forces Canadienne plus tard.


----------



## Pierre (23 Feb 2004)

moi jen suis un vrai de vrai (franco ) je suis reservist dans le north shore (2RNBR)et jattend pour une postion au R22R


----------



## JoeCanada (23 Feb 2004)

Salut tlm


----------



## bdr hotte (30 May 2004)

vive le quebec francais
mes les autre province on vous aime quamd meme


----------



## Spr.Earl (1 Jun 2004)

meni0n said:
			
		

> N'oubliez pas des franco-newfies.


You mean Jacky Tar French as they say on the Rock.
Excsusse moi mon ami   
(spelling)


----------



## quebecrunner (2 Jun 2004)

Bonsoir ÃƒÂ  tous!!!

Je suis heureux de constater que certains d'entre vous ont décidés de faire la même chose que moi... Utiliser ce merveilleux forum afin d'améliorer la qualité de sa langue seconde. Ça fonctionne et ce, même si je trouve que certaines de vos expressions sont très dure   ÃƒÂ  comprendre.   ;D

Ha oui, j'en profite pour dire que je suis 100% Québecois Français Canadien Montréalais de Montréal s'ti pis que je bois de la maudite en plus câline. ;D


----------



## AZA-02 (19 Jun 2004)

c cool de voir quon peut peu maintenant parler en francais, c toute


----------



## combat_medic (19 Jun 2004)

Quebecrunner: Montréalais, eh? Tu comprends si tu commence ÃƒÂ  parler le Joual, tout le monde vas partir d'ici 

La première fois qu j'étais en Montréal, j'ai pensé que j'étais dan une différente pays!

"Voici mon _char_"

"Pardon?"

C'a ma pris presque 2 mois pour compredre c'est quois une "char".


----------



## AZA-02 (19 Jun 2004)

qui qui ta dit "voici mon char"

 char-h=car 

       bonne formule


----------



## combat_medic (20 Jun 2004)

"Char" est la forme coute de "chariot", est non pas une anglicisme de "car". Ainsi, il-y-a les mots comme: moé (moi), Slaquer (slacking), badloqué (bad luck), et Ouatcher (watching).


----------



## AZA-02 (20 Jun 2004)

je le savait mais lui yia surment pas eu de cours de francais a l`ècole. Faike jlui et donner un truc.


----------



## AZA-02 (20 Jun 2004)

je vien de me rendre conte que cetais toi. c quoi laffaire?


----------



## quebecrunner (22 Jun 2004)

il y a aussi:

tchecker = to check or more precisely to watch

ok! J'arrête. Le français est déjÃƒÂ  une langue assez complexe pour ne pas la rendre plus difficile ÃƒÂ  comprendre avec les anglicismes et le joual.

N'empêche que vous  les anglos-canadiens avez aussi une forme de joual.... Juste ÃƒÂ  regarder vos "post"...


----------



## Guardian (23 Jun 2004)

J'aime cette forum - c'est un opportunité excellent pour pratiquer la langue. Je suis anglophone, et je viens d'Alberta... Donc, je parle français comme un vache espanol  :crybaby:

Aidez-moi - je dois ameliorer.... ;D


----------



## PnkrWeb (23 Jun 2004)

lol serieux  ceux qui on de la misere a comprende le "jouale" comem vous dite ben  c normal si vous ete anglophone et que votre seconde langue est le francais  mais pour quelkun de quebec city  qui est habituer a internet et habituer de comprede   "fack c so quié sa pis ben c tro easy a comprende la genre fack a + pis bene ssayer po de comprende meme si c facile" pis ben fuck je delire

non mais serieux  dsl je menporte une billle au cerveau mais jai cru lire qui a du mond e de quebec city ?    ya a tu du 10e Genie ?


----------



## clasper (23 Jun 2004)

Moi j'ai arrivé en France l'an dernier.   Quand j'ai dit "tabernac" le premier fois, personne m'a compris- c'est comme une langue différent.   Mais j'apprend très vite.   Putain de merde...


----------



## quebecrunner (25 Jun 2004)

Hehehe!!!!

Les canadiens français de tout acabit n'aime pas se faire comparer aux français... Et oui!!! On est différent  ;D

En plus d'être une société distinct du reste du Canada, on l'est tout autant de la France!!!!  ;D

N'empêche que j'aime bien les français... surtout les françaises...


----------



## Fruss (25 Jun 2004)

quebecrunner said:
			
		

> N'empêche que j'aime bien les français... surtout les françaises...



C'est sur qu'avec du poils en dessous des bras, c'est l'fun!!     

Scuzer, c'est une vieille rumeur..  mais je suis vieux, c'est pour ca!!


----------



## quebecrunner (30 Jun 2004)

le truc pour éviter le poil en dessous des bras est d'éviter les Françaises fraichement débarqué au Québec ou bien celles qui sont encore lÃƒÂ  bas... 

Faut attendre au moins 6 mois avant qu'elles se razent  ;D


----------



## AZA-02 (4 Jul 2004)

ont et peu etre different du reste du Canada mais sa veut pas dire quon ai pas Canadien. 
Puis c les francais qui ont donner le nom Canada de Kanada (village ou quell que chose comme ca ?), c les iroquois je pense.
puis les englais quon pris le nom quebec pour decrire le petit coin qui avait donnait au francais au bord du saint lauraurent
apres la conquete.
fake ont et fier detre quebecois et Canadien


----------



## 1R22eR (27 Aug 2004)

Méchant délire pour parle de français ... 3 page pour en fin de compte revenir au même et parler du français lâchez aps les boys, y reste encore de la place  ;D


----------

